# Singapore Speedcubers



## bumba123 (Aug 5, 2012)

To All cubers in Singapore

Hi Everyone, 

I have been thinking about a meet up of cubers in Singapore. I think this can be a chance for us to know/meet fellow cubers in Singapore and to share experiences, to compete. Therefore, I raise up this thread to ask you guys about a meet up. Next week we have the National day which is on Thursday 9 August, it is a holiday, so I want to ask if it is fine to meet up on that day. I'm also available on Friday, since it is a school holiday.


Information:

*Location*: The location is up to you guys. Reply in this thread where you want to meet, add a picture of the location you want if you can. In my opinion, it is the best if we meet in a food court

*Time: Thursday/Friday, 10 am onwards * 


_Things happening_: Cubing, eating, talking, relaying, racing, spamming, filming, etc

P/s: this is my email [email protected]


----------



## Genesis (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good chance to meet other SG cubers, will go if I have the time


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 5, 2012)

When and Where do you want to meet?


----------



## Genesis (Aug 7, 2012)

I am fine with anywhere...... as long as I have the time =)
So, I would just see where others want


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Genesis said:


> I am fine with anywhere...... as long as I have the time =)
> So, I would just see where others want


 

So it means that you know other cubers in Singapore, right?
If you do, could you please give me their numbers/emails and tell them to reply in this thread?


----------



## Alvin Tan (Aug 8, 2012)

omg finally something like this happened!!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 8, 2012)

Nah, I meant "others" as in those going


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you guys still want to have a meet up?
P/s: Post other cubers' numbers and emails in this thread


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

Been away for quite sometime. Anyone knows what happened to the local (sg) cubing forum?


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2012)

There is one? O.0
Didn't know it's existence...
Mind linking?


----------



## Alvin Tan (Aug 15, 2012)

fiftyniner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been away for quite sometime. Anyone knows what happened to the local (sg) cubing forum?



Something about spam bots.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 16, 2012)

Genesis said:


> There is one? O.0
> Didn't know it's existence...
> Mind linking?



http://www.rubiks.com.sg/forum

It may be dead, rather than down. The mods (back then) were just getting into NS and work, etc, etc. The owner sells puzzles. Can't remember his name. Its been that long :confused:


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, can we have a meet up next weekend?
P/s: Anyone knows about the Johor Baru Open ? Do we need only passport to get in Malaysia?


----------



## jblake17 (Aug 19, 2012)

It would be fun to have a meet up. Anyone know about Singapore Open 2013?


----------



## Genesis (Aug 19, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Anyone know about Singapore Open 2013?


No....t yet



bumba123 said:


> Anyone knows about the Johor Baru Open ? Do we need only passport to get in Malaysia?


I think so


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is anyone going for the Johor Bahru open?
Do you guys want a meet up after that?


----------



## Genesis (Aug 31, 2012)

bumba123 said:


> Is anyone going for the Johor Bahru open?
> Do you guys want a meet up after that?



I think it would be easier to meet up during some competition in SG rather than one in M'sia, there would be more cubers this way


----------



## bumba123 (Sep 2, 2012)

Genesis said:


> I think it would be easier to meet up during some competition in SG rather than one in M'sia, there would be more cubers this way



I think the next S'pore open will be in next year, it is quite a long time from now yet I think we need some preparation before the competition starts, we need a chance to get experience from each other. Therefore, anyone wants to have a meet up during the September holiday?


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 13, 2012)

so will thr be anyone selling cubes there?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 5, 2012)

So, any meet ups during this holiday? It's gonna end quite soon


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 29, 2012)

rayko90 said:


> so will thr be anyone selling cubes there?




Bro, let me know if you are interested in buying any cubes..... Cheers !


----------

